# Brett Favre retires once again.



## Ironberry (Aug 3, 2010)

Reports: Brett Favre tells Minnesota Vikings he will retire - ESPN

Whether or not it will last or if it's true, it's sad to see.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Aug 3, 2010)

My buddy is gonna be pissed. He took a risk and drafted him on his fantasy team haha


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Aug 3, 2010)

I really thought he was going to be back for another season. No doubt he played one of his best seasons with Minnesota.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll believe it when the season starts...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 3, 2010)

Brett favre is a whiny little man child. The sport will be better off without him.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 5, 2010)

The funny thing is people put too much faith in media. he hasn't said He is this himself. so, as of right now it's all speculation so...when HE say's he's done then believe it not outside sources or the media.


----------



## DomitianX (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.vikings.com/news/article...-Healthy/ad8fe275-3a4a-444a-9e1d-1021ba6f9779


----------

